# record dvr programs to computer



## Danok (Aug 28, 2009)

I recorded some programs which I would like to transfer from the dvr to the dvd recorder on my computer. I was told that I would have to transfer this program to my camcorder then copy the tape to dvd recorder. I successfully recorded the video but no audio. This is very cumbersome since the tape only captures one hour recording at a time.

Is there a better way to get this done?


----------



## terabytecomputer (Apr 20, 2009)

If you have a DVD recorder on your computer, then I assume you already have software to record video. With that in place, all you need is a way to connect your DVR to your computer. This can be done using RCA connectors. If you don't already have a video-in port on the back of your computer, you may need to purchase a device to allow the connection. Dazzle comes to mind. I have another device at home, but can't remember what brand it is. There are several options. You could also put a TV Tuner card into your computer and use that.

If this is a one-time project, you could also ask around to see if any of your friends have a stand-alone DVD recorder. I've burned DVR to DVD this way many times. It's simpler than using a computer. Plug in the wires, press play, press record, sit back and wait while it records. Actually, the 'VCR output' on my DVR box is always connected to my DVD burner so I don't have to rewire when I'm ready to burn.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Danok (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'll see if I can borrow a dvd recorder. I agree that using the computer to record from the dvr can be more complicated than need be.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

If your DVR has a firewire output you may be able to get your content that way.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR/Firewire


----------

